# Metal Web News



## Tin Falcon (Dec 20, 2007)

Many years ago when I first got interested in metal working and searching the web I came across this web site. http://www.metalwebnews.com/
It is a bit eclectic as it covers a variety of metal working interests . it is a neat site for the basics and has a good selection of military metal working manuals in PDF format for download. I still check it out from time to time. 
enjoy 
Tin


----------

